# Puerto firewire en camara de video



## RORODRI (Ago 17, 2005)

Tengo un cámara de video, una JVC GR-DVP1, y se me ha estropeado la salida firewire, y en el servicio técnico de jvc me han dado un presupuesto de 120 eurorazos, con lo cual no la he arreglado.
He intentado abrir la cámara y ver algo, pero no lo he conseguido después de quitar unos cuantos mini tornillos.
Sabeis como puedo hacerlo.

He intentado mover los hilitos de alambre del puerto, a ver si así el ordenador me reconoce la cámara pero nada.
Me da rabia pq la cámara está nueva.

Gracias


----------



## MaMu (Sep 10, 2005)

A ver, tu Cámara digital






Si utilizabas el puerto firewire, asumo que la estás conectando a una Mac. La versión del lenguaje del i-movie no te ha dado problemas?
La falla se produjo después de actualizar el Firewire?


----------



## RORODRI (Sep 10, 2005)

No entiendo nada de lo que me dices, demasiado técnico para mi  ops: 
Yo creo que lo q se ha estropeado es los hilitos de la clavija, creo que se me ha roto uno de ellos y por eso no conecta.
Por eso lo que quería hacer era comprar la pieza en barcelona y cambiarla yo misma, pero intenté abrir la cámara para sacar la pieza y no fui capaz, venga a quitar tornillos y no había manera y claro me daba miedo seguir urgando y que me la cargara.


----------



## MaMu (Sep 10, 2005)

RORODRI dijo:
			
		

> No entiendo nada de lo que me dices, demasiado técnico para mi  ops:
> Yo creo que lo q se ha estropeado es los hilitos de la clavija, creo que se me ha roto uno de ellos y por eso no conecta.
> Por eso lo que quería hacer era comprar la pieza en barcelona y cambiarla yo misma, pero intenté abrir la cámara para sacar la pieza y no fui capaz, venga a quitar tornillos y no había manera y claro me daba miedo seguir urgando y que me la cargara.



A ver si entendi, me estas diciendo que se te rompieron los PINs (hilitos o palitos de alambre) de la clavija (FICHA o CONECTOR) que viene en la cámara o de la clavija del cable?

PD: el port firewire es un invento de Apple, por lo tanto se conecta a una Mac (salvo que tengas una placa con port firewire), se utiliza para edición de video.


----------



## RORODRI (Sep 12, 2005)

Si yo creo que se me ha roto un hilito de esos y por eso ya no hace contacto.


----------

